# Southern Belle Hybrid



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Local feed store had the Mountain View TTTF blend I was looking with the A-List "LS" varieties. It also has Fahrenheit 90 hybrid in it. Has anyone used this mix?

@Powhatan - seems like you may have but I may be mis-remembering...


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Yep, I broadcasted that in 2017.


----------



## greenthumb518 (Nov 4, 2021)

I bought 75 lbs of that same exact seed to throw down this Spring to bolster my Fall reno of GCI Cool Blue. I actually managed to find a 25lb bag and 50lb bag with the blue Certified tag on them. I chose the Southern Belle over Jonathan Green Black Beauty Ultra due to 0% weed (JG BBU had like 0.03% I think). I have enough poa and broadleaf pressure as it is!


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

@Captquin curious what you paid. In 2017 I paid $75 for the 40 lb bag from "Turf & Garden" located in Grafton, which is now "Horizon Distributor".


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

@Powhatan Any thoughts on it? Assume it was perfectly fine. Anything to write home about?

Exactly where I got my bag from. I'm about 5 mins from there. Ouch, I paid. $168.75. I like the TTTF cultivars in there. They have something similar at United Seed and another blend I like with 4th Millennium from another company. Shipping eats you up though, and this is for the back yard.

@greenthumb518 - nice to have another local! When are you looking to throw down? I have a couple bare spots. Thought about mixing some with soil to pre germinate and putting down this weekend to see how it goes. I could overseed the rest in a few weeks.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

2017 was one year into a newly constructed home and the lawn soil was nowhere adequate yet to satisfactorily grow grass. I had good germination, but had problems with melting out fungal disease and subpar soil conditions, thus had a lot dead & unhealthy grass within a couple months after germination. Fast forward to now, the lawn turf is in a much improved growing condition. There's probably Southern Belle grass cultivar remnants still thriving in the lawn today, but I've incorporated differing grass & clover plants (think polyculture) since 2017.


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Got it. I recall you doing clover. Fungus has been my biggest nemesis in my back yard with KBG. Hoping adding in TTTF will help.


----------



## greenthumb518 (Nov 4, 2021)

@Captquin Which local feed store are you going to? Best thing around me is Ace. I am planning on seed down probably the last weekend of Feb. Weather is scheduled to get a bit cold next week, but then warming up and hopefully never looking back! I guess it depends on the forecast as it gets closer, but it's looking like between the 20th-27th depending on rain.


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Good deal. I'm going to pre germinate some and put it down this weekend on a bare spot I have. It'll be a fun test.

I got this at Yorktown Feed & Seed Store, https://www.yorktownfsm.com/. There is also a Site One near the airport. They sell seed, but I've never looked at it. That's where I get all my fert, lime, etc from.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I get some of my lawn supplies from SiteOne in NN on McManus. I got a couple 10 lb bags of seed from them early last year before prices shot up. I was there a few weeks ago and they said the 50 lb Transition TTTF was ~$100 more this year. I'm all set for grass seed this year so don't need to buy.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

I over seeded with the hybrid blend. I have used it in the past and it's good stuff! Comparable to triple threat plus. I have used both.


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

My man @Bigdrumnc. Getting about that time my friend. Ran the motor a bit yesterday and did a quick system check.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Captquin said:


> My man @Bigdrumnc. Getting about that time my friend. Ran the motor a bit yesterday and did a quick system check.


Hahah nice! Up graded to hydraulic steering and just did some fiberglass repair. I didn't make it down but the pups are on the beach south of buxton! Got a quote from horizon today prodiamine/fert is 30$ this year 🤢


----------



## Copat (Mar 20, 2021)

Small world. I live in Yorktown off Dare Rd. I buy a lot from Yorktown feed and seed, Horizon and Site one.


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Very cool! I'm off Lakeside. Not familiar with Horizon, but I was at Site One yesterday!


----------



## greenthumb518 (Nov 4, 2021)

I haven't been to any of those stores yet. I'm up here in Williamsburg. Jamestown Feed n Seed shut there doors back in December. IMHO they were that great anyways. I may have to take a trip over y'alls way for some of this year's products.


----------



## Copat (Mar 20, 2021)

Oh dang you're not far from me at all! I'm right at the end of Dare Rd pretty much. Past dare deli and lakes of dare. On Holly Point rd.

Horizons is the old turf and garden. It's right across the food lion on 17



Captquin said:


> Very cool! I'm off Lakeside. Not familiar with Horizon, but I was at Site One yesterday!


----------



## Copat (Mar 20, 2021)

Wow - I had no idea they shut down. They seemed to have a pretty strong customer base?



greenthumb518 said:


> I haven't been to any of those stores yet. I'm up here in Williamsburg. Jamestown Feed n Seed shut there doors back in December. IMHO they were that great anyways. I may have to take a trip over y'alls way for some of this year's products.


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Copat said:


> Oh dang you're not far from me at all! I'm right at the end of Dare Rd pretty much. Past dare deli and lakes of dare. On Holly Point rd.
> 
> Horizons is the old turf and garden. It's right across the food lion on 17
> 
> ...


I've been known to frequent Dare Deli!


----------



## Copat (Mar 20, 2021)

Haha same here. Probably too much 😂😂



Captquin said:


> Copat said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dang you're not far from me at all! I'm right at the end of Dare Rd pretty much. Past dare deli and lakes of dare. On Holly Point rd.
> ...


----------



## greenthumb518 (Nov 4, 2021)

Reviving this thread for the 757/804 local yocals...

Anyone throw down this Southern Belle (or GCI Cool Blue) and getting some Leaf Spot / Melting Out evidence? I think I am having another problem with it in the same area of my lawn that I had issues with last year. Grass looks semi-matted, yellowing, and some spotty leaves. I pull the grass and blades just come right off with no roots.

Pictures coming soon...


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Interesting. I posted these yesterday. Not sure if it's fungus or what. Hasn't been real humid yet but we had a all that rain.


----------



## greenthumb518 (Nov 4, 2021)

Yours looks exactly like mine does! Have you put down any fungicide this season?

Wanna continue this discussion over on my other post? https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=36141


----------

